# Romanian Drivers License



## mollyhei (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi all, my husband has a Romanian Drivers License, and from the looks of the NSW drivers licensing website as it's not from a recognised country he will have to sit and pass the tests. Just wondering if this can be circumvented by him converting his EU license to a UK license before we relocate to Australia? Thanks for any assistance you can offer


----------

